# Illinois Queen Initiative 2nd Annual Fall Meeting



## bkpr1154 (Sep 2, 2011)

The 2nd annual IQI meeting will be held October 1, 2011 at the Mclean County Farm Bureau, 2243 Westgate Drive, Bloomington, IL. (Directions to follow) The keynote speaker will be Kent Williams who makes a full-time living from beekeeping and has gone 10 yeatrs without chemical treatments. The Walter T. Kelley Co. has recently hired Kent to direct their queen production. Kent is a former president of the Eastern Apicultural Society and has been involved with the Heartland Apicultural Society since its beginnings.He has kept bees in Kentucky, Mississippi, and Northern Ontario.

Registration begins at 8:30 AM, the program runs from 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM, and lunch will be provided. Reservations are $15/person and need to be received by Wednesday, September 21, 2011. Please mail to: Carolyn Gerberding, 1 Vernon Drive, Rochester, IL 62563.

Questions should be directed to: 

Carolyn Gerberding (217) 498-8307 [email protected] or:

Stu Jacobson (217) 498-7223 [email protected]


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I am looking forward to this meeting. Should be a great turnout.


----------

